# Can you drive?



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

A lot of my peers can already drive though I've never really had the motivation to do so, I also suffer from a driving phobia. I'm hoping to move to an area where I can use rapid transit instead, which I think is also far safer.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, although I got my license kind of late at 19 because my family refused to teach me how to drive.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

I learned when I was 20. I had a severe driving phobia as well!

At first my parents tried teaching me but they got so frustrated and one day hired a driving teacher to teach me every day for a week, 5 hours a day. I was soooo scared at first! The combo of social anxiety (being alone in the car with a total stranger) plus the driving phobia really got to me. 

But eventually I did better and better and only a month after the driving classes, I drove from las vegas to Miami and back! I even had to drive through a pre-hurricane storm when I was going through Texas, during which I felt like I was having a long drawn out heart attack. That experience has helped me tremendously with my driving experience. Plus now that I live in a different state from my parents I have to constantly make a 5 hour drive to see them and to come back. 

I have only been driving for a year now but im actually really good at it! The only thing that still scares me is getting lost so I tend to only drive to a few places (always with my gps) and never venture anywhere else. My anxiety hits when I know I have to go some where new. Other than that, I have never been in a single accident and I can speed and weave through cars like no body's business; something I never thought I could do! And when I was driving across the country to Miami I would have my left foot up, slim jim in one hand and my camera in the other taking pictures of stuff outside the window. lol

Once you get a 'feeling' for the car and the road, it will become so easy and much less scary, trust me!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I got my license at 16. Have driven like 93,258,932,859,239,592,395 miles scared to death, but yet to be scarred to death.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, sir. :yes


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep. Been driving since I was 14.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no and i don't even want to get a driver's license or a car. is that weird? i'm gonna be the always-walking-wherever-i-need-to-go-hipster-kind-of-guy. with public transport ofc.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Noll said:


> no and i don't even want to get a driver's license or a car. is that weird? i'm gonna be the always-walking-wherever-i-need-to-go-hipster-kind-of-guy. with public transport ofc.


this is what I want to be. Though living in the u.s it's hard unless you live in a large or walkable city.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes. First vehicle I ever drove was at 20 years, a Bradley Fighting Vehicle when I was in the USArmy. Drove a regular car over a year later. Got my drivers license when I was 22.


----------



## Henrik Donovan (Aug 13, 2013)

I am terrified of driving. Im 18 and i still dont drive. I know i have to learn soon but honestly, id rather just ride a bike everywhere. why not? the outdoors are simply wonderful.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have to at the moment, so I haven't learnt and it would be expensive to maintain and buy the car when I don't really need to use one right now (and I don't like cars.) I'll probably have to learn at some point.

I can operate a Starship though. Obviously. I mean who can't?


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, I can drive. But insurance is expensive. -___-
It's not that hard once you get the hang of it. I learned in a school driver's ed car with a driver's ed teacher. My driving partner rarely showed up, so I was often alone with him and it was pretty bad as far as SA goes but I mean I had other things to concentrate on...like the road. A lot of the time was spent with white knuckles and held breath...but I figured it out within the minimum state required 14 or so hours.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can operate a Starship though. Obviously. I mean who can't?


I know right.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No. I got my license at 20 but still can't do certain driving maneuvers. At the moment, my parents don't want me on the road when away for college...This will year 3 in college without my car due my parents. Yaaaaay :roll!I rely on city buses, walking,or my bike.



laura024 said:


> Yes, although I got my license kind of late at 19 because my family refused to teach me how to drive.


This, except it was 20 for me.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep. My car is kind of crappy though.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I'm 18 so I could get my driving license but as of right now I'm not interested in driving. I hate cars with every part of my being. Maybe one day it will be necessary, but right now I'm content with taking the subway, most of the time it's even the faster way of traveling.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, but poorly.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I mean I'm still taking driving classes, but if I pass the test this fall I'll have my license.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup  I drive like a 19 year old :lol


----------



## ditchslits (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm 20 and I'm supposed to take my driving test in two weeks. I've been practicing on and off for four years. But given that I still burst into tears every time I go driving with my Dad, I'm probably going to postpone it until next year. I didn't really care for the longest time, but the only reason I want it now is because I need a better job, and anywhere that pays good money where I live insists that you have one. Besides, my boyfriend makes fun of me all the time for not having it and it's starting to tick me off. :/


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Does a Halo Warthog count? If not, no due to my un-want to and sheltered life


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

23 and still no hope of learning how to drive. Money isn't the issue I just... feel like I can't do it ><


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Yes, I can drive. I love driving.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, but I'm stuck on my learners permit since I don't have the money for insurance or the money for driving school. $400? **** that, I can feed myself for 3 months on that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I learned to drive at 16 and got my license at 17. I just barely passed the test. The woman kept yelling at me while I was driving. :roll But I'm glad I passed.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm learning, I hate it though


----------



## AstroBoy93 (Dec 21, 2012)

No, but not because I don't want to. I have no one to teach me and driving classes here are really expensive. So I'm working on saving up some money to pay for said classes and hopefully get my license.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I can drive fairly well, though I try to walk more places these days.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, but I still have my learner's permit.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I wish I could drive a car. I really want to start taking the damn tests and get it over with, but I can't get motivated enough. Next year I hope!

As for a starship, yeah, I've watched so much Star Trek I could probably take the helm and do a passable job at it. Pressing a few buttons, how hard can it be?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I got my drivers license immediately upon turning 16.

Only problem is I have no life, so I don't have many places to drive to.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

First drove when I was 14, first drove legally at 15 with my permit, and got my license when I was 16.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, though I prefer to use bicycles for their exercises and environmental benefits.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

I can but I'm not good at it. :\


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Had a license since I was 18. Couldn't get it before that due to the stupid teacher teaching it would let me take it. Every time I signed up he said the class was full. He was also the PE teacher, basketball coach. He thought since I was tall I should go out for basketball. I was never very coordinated and never was good at sport so I didn't go out. So I think he was pissed and decided to punish me by not allowing me to take drivers ed. So I just waited until I was 18 took the test and had to take a on the road test which I passed that the second time. Another thing I forgot to mention this coach went to my father's high school and him and my father was on the basketball team. My dad was a pretty good player so the coach thought I would be good too.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll get my driving license in a month or 2, just now i'm learning how to drive.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can drive everything from a lawn tractor to a semi truck(not very well), but i don't have a driving licence. 

I learned most of it working different jobs as i grew up. I haven't touched anything but a bicycle for years though.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I "can" in the sense that I can do it confidently, as I am somewhat educated and experienced with it, but I still have stuff to learn.

That said, I "can't" in a legal sense; dun have muh license or anything yet. I don't know when I'll be going in for my driving test.

Not sure what to vote on the poll.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Right now, the answer is an emphatic no.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes because I have to get to places. My parents don't drive me anymore and now it gets lonely doing stuff on my own.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im angry. This poll does not apply to me! I drive both cars and starships.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a natural star pilot!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

No, and I don't think I ever will


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, I got my license at 16, pretty much out of necessity because that's when I started working.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I drove when I got my learner's permit at the age of 17. Have never got my driver's license though. Did a little driving some months ago for a few miles.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope i can't drive and won't drive, my anxiety is to bad to drive. Sad face


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't drive, the prospect of getting into a car with someone I don't know and having to sit next to them for an hour every week making small talk makes me feel sick to my stomach. My parents don't drive, but the public transport links are pretty good. Cheaper than a car too, which is always a bonus.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I drove the family van around my grandma's farm when I was 12. I did okay.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i was thinking about learn it but i don't have a car and cant afford one, so whats the point


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Can't afford my license until I got a job :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking of paying for driving school this year.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes. I would feel naked without my cars.


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

I love driving and listening to music.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I can drive you wild. 8)

But yes, I can also drive a _ve-hi-cle._


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

yes had to learn out of necessity, that and my parents pressured me to learn.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

****, I drive everwhere now, walking to places would feel weird.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

A car? Nope, I never learned. A spaceship? Oh heck yes! I'm Commander Shepard of the SSV Normandy.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had my license since 2003 and have only drove less than 5 times total in my lifetime



I can drive but I simply choose not to.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

I learned how to drive at 21 because my family thought i was incapible of driving. Both my brother/mother have been in accidents - have a 100% clean driving record  
/never got pulled over
/zero tickets
/traffic cameras lol no
/speed traps
/radar lol
nothing


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I can drive but my anxiety has gotten a lot worse since then. I get incredibly anxious just being a passenger now.


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

No and don't want to


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

No. Maybe. But no license, and probably won't get one before I'm much older. There's a couple of reasons I don't even bother.


----------



## BreezyBre (Sep 4, 2013)

I can drive. I don't really enjoy it that much, but I do it when necessary


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

No. For two reasons: I have visual impairment and my household of five only has two cars.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I can. Sadly, not everyone agrees.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

yer I can drive I got my license when I was 18 one year late


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I can drive perfectly fine, just not legally.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

First drove when I was twelve, got my permit at 15, license at 16. For a while I relied on public transit though and I'd say my anxiety is much worse when I'm on a bus or train at night in the city trying not to make eye contact with people who look like they want to punch someone in the face.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm "not allowed to learn how to drive" because my mum believes my anxiety will cause me to be a danger to both the road and myself. However, I am now 18, so I can make my own choices. Nonetheless.....I don't feel the need to learn to drive or get a car -- at least not yet. I'm sure learning how to drive could prove useful but I don't want to purchase a car until I actually need it regularly (for instance, to commute to a job) which I don't expect will occur until I graduate from college.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:no I failed my test twice.

I'm really bad at driving, I'm the least observant person in the world, I don't check my mirrors, I break the speed limit, I'm terrible at reversing and I can't parallel park.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*One thing my parents did good for me*

Got me into driving straight away. 2nd try at test
Something appropriate for my age and era rather than leaving me being brought up with their WWII standards
Driving with my key four schoolfriends, we drove us all around in parents' vehicles (not their primary ones - sister or second borrowed from family, etc)

Mum took me around the open space of cattle market when closed for practice at the weekend years before eligible with the auto beige Rover I went to school in.

No car for me after school during Uni. Strictly all my bike or walking on campus. All friends had cars like Ford Fiesta
And first working mate in our house got a company Vauxhall Vectra which felt glamorous to me like a Bentley or Rolls Royce. NOW:

Campus student kids now have brand new BMW 3-, 1-series, Audi, some with hideous front crash damage, even a Kawaski Ninja 650R bike which I did and still now see as a dream for me. I did see a white Lamborghini Gallardo or Murciélago in the campus gym car park

I'm still on my last car. At least I don't have to pay any finance on it. Old. No next car with no income


----------

